# crochet pattern site



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Many moons ago there was a link in this forum that was for crochet patterns. I believe Craftydiva posted it. 

Like I said though long time ago. 

Anywho, I had the link but when we switched service providers I lost it,

Does anyone still have this site?

It had like hundreds of patterns on it. :Bawling:


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Is this it?...........................
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

That is not the site, but looks great ,

thanks

I remember saving the site to my favorites in Sept 2006, but had to search for it then because I believe it was posted sometime in the spring. 
All I can remember about the site now is that the back ground is purple, go figure LOL


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry it's not the one you're looking for,it's the only one I have in my Favs at this time. I also went back thru all my posts (17 pgs) and found nothing.

Try a google for "Free Crochet Patterns", you'll get tons of hits, good luck  If you do come across it would you please post it here? I'd love to add it to my Favs.as I'm sure would many others. Thank You!


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

These are the ones I have--

www.crochetpatterncentral.com

www.bevscountrycottage.com/patterns.html

http://www.craftown.com/crochet.htm

http://www.crochetnmore.com/123freepat.htm

I will look through my favorites and see what else I've got


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

SHELBY said:


> That is not the site, but looks great ,
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


The background for this site is purple...

http://www.crochetnmore.com/123freepat.htm


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

ruby_jane said:


> The background for this site is purple...
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/123freepat.htm



I think I had that one before, and it must have been where I got the purple background from.

But my SIL (who I got into crocheting about a year ago), had the site I lost. :dance: :dance: :dance: 


http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Did you ever see so many crochet patterns ! WOW!


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> Did you ever see so many crochet patterns ! WOW!



I know that's why it was really a bummer thinking I lost that site,

Thank Goodness for SIL's who like to crochet too. LOL


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Looks like I'll be shopping some yarn sales and adding to my gift stash. Thanks for sharing the link. I could see why you'd be upset for losing it, I'd be also.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Now look what you've done! I don't have enough hands to do all these projects as it is...........lol! I've just started a kitchen set for my daughter's new place. I am never gonna finish anything at this rate. Thanks so much for the links, all!


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

That site is a killer. I've found TONS of patterns that I want to try. I had to get a bigger binder just to keep them all in. Dh is very afraid that my stash will grow now...


----------

